
An idea to combat hiring discrimination - everyone
So I just read this.. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;science&#x2F;2018&#x2F;oct&#x2F;01&#x2F;physics-was-built-by-men-cern-scientist-alessandro-strumia-remark-sparks-fury .. and it got me thinking about hiring discrimination.<p>It seems to be an issue in almost every workplace. People are getting discriminated against, others and railing against the measures taken to try and achieve equality.<p>I just had an idea that could achieve truly merit based hiring, that could be applied to STEM and anywhere else...<p>Carry out interviews anonymously. The people actually doing the interview and making the hiring decision dont learn the applicants name or background. When they talk to them, its text only or using a voice modulator.<p>They can see their work (with all names or hints at the applicants background redacted) and interview them.. But they never learn any of their personal details..<p>You could even use fancy technology to do a video interview and capture their mannerisms and facial expressions but project it onto a neutral character.<p>This is one way I can think of, to try and achieve truly merit based hiring.<p>I&#x27;m serious.. why not do this? Hiring discrimination is a serious problem, and I know this idea seems silly, but if this helps it&#x27;d certainly be worth trying out..<p>Are there any people here prepared to try this out?
======
stmw
Good idea! But check out
[http://www.interviewing.io](http://www.interviewing.io) it already does this
for programming - including voice masking, if you wish...

------
throwaway5250
A key problem is that discriminated-against groups may actually do worse when
evaluated anonymously merit-only basis. (There was a study, but I don't have
the link.)

Perhaps a better question would be, why aren't companies snapping up these
superior candidates that are being discriminated against? Capitalists aren't
know for leaving money on the table.

